# Feeling really lost. Anyone up for skyping/chatting?



## gfuentes4 (May 27, 2018)

Would really like to talk to someone about how to approach a problem. I have tried everything I could think up. I have looked online and even asked friends. I have wasted a lot of time trying to figure this out and would just like to see if anyone really good with excel might want to talk and maybe recommend how I can get back into learning advanced excel and approaching this problem. It's really complicated to explain and long and without looking at it wouldn't make sense. Since what I am doing is working with confidential information, I cannot share it but would rather talk to someone to maybe get ideas on how to approach it. 

Thanks


----------



## mole999 (May 28, 2018)

The site dosen't support PM messages for one to one assistance, so skyping would be considered similar, You are in a good location to discuss what you want to do openly, so give a broad outline and answer specific questions raised, ideas will flow. Having just one source wouldn't necessarily give you the options you need.


----------



## gfuentes4 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you for clarifying that with me. I apologize. 

What thread topic should I go to for VBA questions?


----------



## mole999 (May 28, 2018)

if you just want to bat some ideas about then you could continue here for the meantime, then with a firm idea that would be one of the forums


----------



## gfuentes4 (May 28, 2018)

Okay so I am linking to a screenshot of what I am attempting to do.


The problem: 
Listbox1 shows the headers of data inside one excel sheet. This data includes all of the “jobs” for a specific time period. 
So for example: 
Project ID      JOB     ASM    ASM Part Number 
11111           1        0        1256
11111           1        0        1257
11111           1        1        1258
11111           2        0        1256
11111           2        0        1259
11111           2        1        1270
11111           2        2        1258

Listbox2 shows the data inside another excel sheet. This data includes SPECIFIC jobs (1, 2,3 etc). 
EACH job has its OWN corresponding asm and asm part number. So in listbox2 the headers that are shown there is what the headers is for that job. I put together all of the jobs in one sheet since they were technically different sheets. 
So for example JOB 1: (this is not necessarily the same as the data from the other worksheet)
ASM    PN (same numbers that go under ASM part numbers for this list go here)       
0        1256
0        1267
0        1269

I basically need to find discrepancies between these 2 lists. Specifically, if a number is not in list 2, but it is in list and vice versa. 
So not only do I need to compare each specific job in list 2 with list 1, I need to compare each of their specific columns and rows. 



How was I approaching this?
 Although I am including all of the headers in each listbox, I only want to compare rows with specific column headers (ASM description vs Assembly description, etc) since not every column header is the same from Listbox 1 and 2. 

How do I want to compare them?

I want to filter the data after I populate each listbox with 3 criteria and only have what meets that criteria in each listbox. Once they are side by side, I want to be able to:
1. Transfer what is not in list 1 but in list 2 to an excel sheet. 
2. Transfer what is not in list 2 but in list 1 to another excel sheet.
3. Transfer a combined list of ONLY the unique rows from each list.


----------



## gfuentes4 (May 28, 2018)

Not sure how to edit my posts but I guess it didnt accept my URL. Here it is: https://imgur.com/a/XtE0WmU


----------



## mole999 (May 28, 2018)

as a starting point, lots of similar and recent workings, in advanced search use *compare two lists *and have a read around to see some solutions


----------



## gfuentes4 (May 28, 2018)

Okay, well I have asked here myself because I have looked. For over an entire week. Ive hours and hours trying different things. read over 100 forum posts but no comparison is for what I am looking for.


----------



## MrIfOnly (May 28, 2018)

Here's another suggestion in addition to those already made: since you are dealing with sensitive data, create a new workbook and then, from the VBA editor, drag your VBA modules (all of them including the userform(s)) to the new workbook.  Maybe create a limited amount of dummy data that is representive of the actual data in the worksheets of the new workbook.  Save this, then post it on a upload site such as Dropbox.com.  Not all contributors here will be willing to download your workbook to look at it, but a few may.

Regards,

CJ


----------

